# Having a document signing legally or officially witnessed cheaply?



## bullworth (26 Apr 2011)

I am in possession of a foreign document in a foreign language which must be signed and witnessed.  In effect I am giving permission to my neighbour abroad to build next to my land in return for his permission for me to also build.
What would be the easiest and cheapest way for me to get some official looking stamp of a 'witness'' onto the document  as I sign it ? 
Which people in Ireland can witness document signings ? Can a Garda or Clergyman do this etc ?I am basically looking for the cheapest way to send the form abroad with my signature and the witness stamp of someone official and credible .
Give that I understand what the document means, would there be any problem with the document being in the foreign language instead of English when I sign and witness it here ?


----------



## horusd (26 Apr 2011)

You probably need a commissioner for oaths as witness. They are witnessing the signature, so I don't imagine the foreign language will be a problem, as long as witness bit is in English and it's clear that's all their doing. I got a document witnessed a few yrs back by a local solicitor who is also a commissioner. It cost me about 10 euro.


----------



## dewdrop (26 Apr 2011)

Could your neighbour abroad find out precisely what type of witness is required so as to avoid it being returned incorrectly witnessed.  From memory i recall some foreign based documents required to be witnessed by a Notary Public


----------



## bullworth (26 Apr 2011)

In the end I found a commissioner for oaths and had my signature witnessed for 10 euro. I'm happy  I didn't pay big bucks for something that took less than 5 minutes. Thanks horusd and dewdrop. I will enquire as you suggested dewdrop but the impression I got was that any credible witness with an official stamp would do.


----------



## Time (1 May 2011)

Normally for a document in a foreign language you would have it witnessed at the embassy of the country involved.


----------



## bullworth (1 Jan 2012)

I'd like to resurrect this thread to enquire whether there any solicitors/commissioner for oaths available on January 2nd in Dublin City Centre ?

I basically need to do the same thing again as outlined in the original post and pretty urgently too. I had a look at various solicitor websites and the ones I found seem to be enjoying a long holiday for a few days more


----------



## nuac (2 Jan 2012)

This is a bank holiday in Ireland and all law offices are closed tot he public, altho many are working behind closed doors.

you mentioned in an earlier post that the document is written in a foreign language.


If you do not understand that language you should have a certified translation attached before you sign it.

As already advised on this thread you should ask the lawyer who produced the document to advise on how it should be witnessed. E.g if it has to be registered in the country of origin, that particular office may have it's own requirements.


----------



## bullworth (3 Jan 2012)

thanks . I had forgotten that Monday was a bank holiday . Everything is sorted out now


----------

